# Roasting & smoking turkey - poultry



## nucleus (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi, this is my second post. I am Jon and I am into cooking too.

This is how to roast big birds turkeys or chickens a subtle way using bricks and the heat from wood fire. Roasted pumpkin seeds will folow tomorrow ;o). i'll write down our brine recipe and drop it in tomorrow too.

I am looking for a deer recipe...(?)

rosting & smoking poultry page: http://traditionaloven.com/cgi-bin/communityalbums.cgi?action=openalbum&albumid=9980227243923

..:: Thank you. ENJOY ::..


----------



## nucleus (Apr 30, 2006)

*Turkey roasting, smoking method.*

A poultry brine recipe that will make you *turkey or chicken roasts* the best you have ever had. 
For a 14 to 16 pound frozen young turkey or 4-5 Chickens in the 2-3 Pound class. 

1 Cup Salt 
1/2 Cup light brown sugar 
1 Gallon Vegetable Stock (16 Cups) 
1 Tablespoon Black pepper corns 
1/2 Tablespoon allspice berries 
1/2 Tablespoon Candied Ginger 
1 Gallon iced water (16 Cups) 

*Turkey cooking/roasting Guide:* 
1. Prior to cooking make sure the turkey is fully defrosted. 
2. Preheat the oven to 350°F - 180°C 
3. Remove defrosted turkey from bag. 
4. Place turkey in roaster pot, or baking tray, or in single use baking/roasting tray and cover with foil. 
5. Cook in preheated oven at 350°F - 180°C for 30-40 minutes per every 18 ounces or 500g of its weight. 
6. Add a further 20 minutes cooking time for turkey with stuffing. 
7. Approximately 45 minutes prior to the end of cooking time remove foil from turkey. In this time you can apply smoke if smoking for the taste is desired! I like it smoked. 
8. Cover and rest the turkey for 10 minutes prior to carving. 
9. Carve, serve and enjoy. 
10.(In well-designed wood fired oven you can hold this temperature for 5+ hours. This recipe works perfectly also for poultry in conventional ovens.) 
------------ 
1 Five gallon bucket or cooler. I use the types of cooler for holding drink mixes, the type that is round like a pail with a spigot on the bottom edge to fill drinking cups. These are available here at the large discount store for about 20 dollars. 
Place all the ingredients except the Iced water, in a large pot and bring to a boil. Remove form heat pour into the cooler and add the iced water. Stir to mix and add the poultry. Let the poultry sit at least eight hours in brine. Drain and cook. I use a cooler, as I do not have room in my refrigerator to safely store the poultry. Make sure the poultry stays cool to keep the salmonella bacteria away. With the turkey I cut out the wishbone before cooking to make slicing much easier later on. I promise this will be the moistest turkey you have ever had and the flavor is indescribable. Try it and let me know what you think. Here is one photo sequence about how I roast and smoke poultry.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks wonderful and so yummy. Would love to cook with a outdoor oven like that.Thanks for posting.


----------



## nucleus (Mar 7, 2007)

For some reason roasting turkey produces a lot more liquid when compared with chicken or other poultry, even with the total weight taken into account. Wood fired ovens are not too dificult to build if you would like to try the cooking; few pictures of ovens built by first time builders or professionals and a cooking page. It's easy to cook in these ovens in fact plus very effective in so many aspects.


----------

